
Show HN: Founder Bingo – Most common mistakes founders make - volkandkaya
https://versoly.com/founder-bingo
======
volkandkaya
I'm the creator of this simple game.

During my time as a founder I have made a ton of mistakes and I think a lot of
them can be avoided (not easily).

Also I hope this game will show founders that everyone makes mistakes.

I plan on adding content and resources below the game so if you have any
recommendations please let me know, I will read all comments or you can DM at
[https://twitter.com/volkandkaya](https://twitter.com/volkandkaya)

~~~
m0llusk
Nice helpful pointers, but applicability and utility are going to vary. It
might be good, for example, if the no marketing before launch box had a link
to some resources for initial product marketing and some contrasting examples
of doing it well or failing and crashing. Some of the later ones might be left
as general advice about self care and balance. Successful founders are often
go getters who tire of hearing about what patterns of rest and exercise work
best for others.

~~~
volkandkaya
Thanks we plan on adding more resources, just wanted to build a quick "MVP"
and see what others thought before investing huge time into it.

Glad you liked it!

I have found that founders like to optimise and exercising and rest are key. I
find if I have a good nights sleep and exercise I can be a lot more
productive. I might add some studies in there to show it.

